
An intern made this gloriously awful site - kentf
I&#x27;ve been coaching one of our interns at Tilt how to make rails apps in my spare time. He needed a quick app for something and made this over the course of a few days. It&#x27;s beautiful and horrible at the same time ha<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;tiltroulette-production.herokuapp.com&#x2F;
======
DrScump
How would public ridicule help him become a better developer?

------
kentf
My 2 fav parts

1) He actually checks for an error if you have an empty file input

2) He thinks he's using react for this.

------
kentf
PSA he is not a dev intern ;)

